# Links > Tutorials >  Παραβολικές κεραίες

## ngia

Γενικά στοιχεία από τη λειτουργία των παραβολικών κεραιών και περιγραφή παραμέτρων κεραιών.

----------


## ngia

Ένα βιβλίο της ARRL που περιέχει διάφορα άρθρα γραμμένα από ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
http://www.w1ghz.org/antbook/contents.htm

Περιέχει συγκεντρωμένη πληροφορία (πρακτική και θεωρητική) για τις παραβολικές κεραιές, για feeders για παραβολικές κεραιές, για σχισμοκεραίες. 
Επίσης έχει υπολογιστήρια για τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις σχισμοκεραιών, και διάφορα υπολογιστήρια για παραβολικές.

Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για ευαγγέλιο και θα λύσει αρκετές απορίες για όσους θέλουν να φτιάξουν μια παραβολική κεραία (τι κάτοπτρο, τι feeder, τοποθέτηση feeder) ή μια σχισμοκεραία ή όσους θέλουν να εμβαθύνουν στις συγκεκριμένες κεραίες.

----------


## ngia

Ερώτηση: Πως σχετίζονται το κέρδος μιας κεραίας με το εύρος του λοβού της?

Προφανώς όσο αυξάνει το κέρδος μιας κεραίας, τόσο η κεραία αυτή έχει την ικανότητα να συγκεντρώνει - εστιάζει την εκπεμπόμενη ακτινοβολία σε μια στενότερη δέσμη, άρα πιο μικρό θα είναι το εύρος του λοβού της.

Ένας χονδρικός τρόπος να κάνουμε μια συσχέτιση - υπολογισμό των δύο αυτων μεγεθών είναι αν θεωρήσουμε τη σχέση
G=41000/Φ Θ, 
όπου G το κέρδος της κεραίας - καθαρός αριθμός - όχι db
και φ, θ είναι το εύρος του λοβού στα δύο επίπεδα οριζόντιο και κάθετο.
(Εντελώς μπακαλίστικα μία σφαίρα χωρίζεται σε περίπου 41000 τετραγωνικές μοίρες)

Φυσικά αυτή η σχέση είναι προσεγγιστική αφού υπάρχει ακτινοβολία και σε άλλες κατευθύνσεις εκτός του κυρίως λοβού και αφού ο κύριος λοβός "σβήνει" ομαλά και όχι απότομα.

Αν μάλιστα συγκρίνουμε το κέρδος μιας κεραίας με το νούμερο που θα υπολογίζαμε χρησιμοποιώντας την παραπάνω σχέση, μπορούμε να κρίνουμε την ικανότητα της κεραίας να συγκεντρώνει την ισχύ της στον κύριο λοβό και όχι σε πλάγιους.

Παράδειγμα:
Αν έχουμε μια κεραία με εύρος 8 μοίρες και στα δύο επίπεδα. Τότε το κέρδος θα είναι G=41000/64=640. και αν το εκφράσουμε σε dB θα είναι G(dB)=10log G=28dB.

Αν θεωρήσουμε μια omni με εύρος 5 μοίρες στο κάθετο επίπεδο θα έχουμε τότε:
G=41000/ (360 x 5)=23 --> G=13dB.

----------


## Acinonyx

> G=41000/Φ Θ, 
> όπου G το κέρδος της κεραίας - καθαρός αριθμός - όχι db 
> και φ, θ είναι το εύρος του λοβού στα δύο επίπεδα οριζόντιο και κάθετο.


Ο τύπος που έδωσες είναι η σχέση της *κατευθυντικότητας* με το εύρος ημίσειας ισχύος. Η *απολαβή* δίνεται απο την σχέση:

_G = k * D_

όπου:

G = απολαβή (κέρδος)
D = κατευθυντικότητα
k = συντελεστής απόδοσης της κεραίας και εξαρτάται απο τις ωμικές απώλειες σ'αυτήν

Τόσο μεγάλη όμως ακρίβεια στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι άσκοπή μιας και όπως έχεις αναφέρει η σχέση _D = 41000 / (φ *θ)_ είναι πολύ προσεγγιστική.

Η πλήρης ακριβής σχέση είναι:

_G = 41253 * ε / (k * kp * φ* θ)_

όπου:

ε = Απόδοση δέσμης (εμβαδο κύριας δέσμης προσ συνολικο εμβαδό δέσμης)
k = συντελεστής απόδοσης κεραίας (ωμικές απώλειες)
kp = συντελεστής διαγράμματος (εξαρτάται απο την κατανομή του πεδίου στην κεραία)
θ και φ = εύρη δέσμης ημίσειας ισχύος σε κάθετα επίπεδα (μονάδα: μοίρες)

 ::

----------

